# Cockatoo FS in Mass



## Nay (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone interested in an male Umbrella Cockatoo?(Seriously)
I am in MASS. Pm me, or email ,no shipping
[email protected]


----------



## ascott (Jul 19, 2012)

Why? What did he do?


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> Why? What did he do?



I am sure that he was just being a cockatoo...


----------

